# جهاز شبيه ب ستانلي ماير ادخل وشوف



## الداخلية (4 يناير 2009)

بالصدفة وانا ابحث عن جهاز لزيادة الهيدروجين قالخلية وجدت هذا الجهاز !!! :13:

الجهاز يباع في الهند وقيمته 100 دولار تقريبا !!! 

وهذي هي الوصلة للموقع واتمنى الاستفادة والافادة !!! :33:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/103526399/HHO_Hydroxy_Brown_Gas_Generator_PWM.html

بيوصلني الجهاز بعد 3 اسابيع تقريبا وانشالله راح انزل التجربة في حالة نجحة او ما نجحت !!! :32:

ماهو رأي خبراء الهيدروجين في الجهاز ؟؟؟؟ :63:

وهذا اتوقع الجهاز الحقيقي والي يعمل نفس عمل جهاز استانلي ماير بس هذا سعرة نارررر 35000 يورو ((( خمسة وثلاثين الف يورو )))

يعطي الجهاز 200 لتر من الغاز في الساعة !!!!

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/103442841/HHO_GAS_GENERATOR/showimage.html


----------



## khaledkamal21 (4 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم

لماذا تشتري من الخارج بالرغم انك تستطيع عمل الدائرة هنا و المكونات موجودة 
هل انت من مصر ام من قطر شقيق ؟

و احب ان اؤكد لك أن كل هذة الدوائر التي تباع علي النت ماهي الا دوائر ذات امكانيات محدودة في انتاج الغاز
و حتي الجهاز الذي ذكرته و ينتج 200 لتر بالساعة ليس ايضا مفيد في تشغيل السيارة كاملة بالهيدروجين

فنحن إذا قسمنا 200 لتر علي 60 دقيقة = 3.3 لتر في الدقيقة و هذا غير كافي بالمرة

و هناك فيديو علي اليوتيوب قد أحضره لنا الاخ الكريم / مبتدئ ليونكس عن صاحب تجربة الماني استطاع ان ينتج 8000 لتر بالساعة يعني 133 لتر بالدقيقة و اعتقد ان هذا الحجم من الغاز كافي و يزيد عن تشغيل السيارة كاملة بالهيدروجين و ساضع اللينك بإذن الله في المشاركة القادمة و لقد ذهلت حقيقاً لرؤية كميه الغاز المنتجة و هو طبعا لم يفصح عن الدائرة المستخدمة و من يعرف اللغة الالمانية ياليت يترجم لنا ماذا يقول لعل و عسي نستفيد منه !!

فارجو منك ان لاتضيع اموالك وراء سراب و اذا اردت ان تصنع مثل هذة الدائرة ذات ال 100 دولار فسوف تستطيع بإذن الله بمبلغ لا يتجاوز ال 25 دولار علي اعلي تقدير و بالرغم من ذلك فهي ايضا دائرة لن تستطيع ان تنتج اكثر من 4 إلي 5 لتر من الغاز عاي احسن الفروض.

اسف و لكن لا تعتبر هذة المشاركة محاولة لاحباطك و لكن نصيحة لوجة الله تعالي

و الله الموفق

و السلام عليكم

اخيكم 

خالد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يناير 2009)

الداخلية قال:


> بالصدفة وانا ابحث عن جهاز لزيادة الهيدروجين قالخلية وجدت هذا الجهاز !!! :13:
> 
> الجهاز يباع في الهند وقيمته 100 دولار تقريبا !!!
> 
> ...





اخى الكريم خالد 

اولا اشكرك لوضعك تلك الموضوعات لانها ستوضح للقارئ ما هى جودة تلك الاجهزة

ثانيا 
الجهاز الهندى ماهو الا زيادة ازرار ومفاتيح عن الجهاز الاول اللذى لديك فحرام صرف المال على تلك الاشياء ان كنت تريد تشغيل كامل للسيارة على الماء 

هى تنفع فقط كمقلل للاستهلاك البنزين او الديزل
شغل هنود والافلام الهندية 

ثالثا 
الجهاز الثالث لايصلح ايضا لانه غالى جدا والغاز قليل 

شاهد الاجهزة هنا ولاحظ قلة استهلاك الكهرباء بالنسبة ل 3000 لتر بالدقيقة
موقد للطبخ يعمل بوقود الماء من تايوان


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يناير 2009)

quote=khaledkamal21;940454]الاخ الكريم

لماذا تشتري من الخارج بالرغم انك تستطيع عمل الدائرة هنا و المكونات موجودة
هل انت من مصر ام من قطر شقيق ؟

و احب ان اؤكد لك أن كل هذة الدوائر التي تباع علي النت ماهي الا دوائر ذات امكانيات محدودة في انتاج الغاز
و حتي الجهاز الذي ذكرته و ينتج 200 لتر بالساعة ليس ايضا مفيد في تشغيل السيارة كاملة بالهيدروجين

فنحن إذا قسمنا 200 لتر علي 60 دقيقة = 3.3 لتر في الدقيقة و هذا غير كافي بالمرة

و هناك فيديو علي اليوتيوب قد أحضره لنا الاخ الكريم / مبتدئ ليونكس عن صاحب تجربة الماني استطاع ان ينتج 8000 لتر بالساعة يعني 133 لتر بالدقيقة و اعتقد ان هذا الحجم من الغاز كافي و يزيد عن تشغيل السيارة كاملة بالهيدروجين و ساضع اللينك بإذن الله في المشاركة القادمة و لقد ذهلت حقيقاً لرؤية كميه الغاز المنتجة و هو طبعا لم يفصح عن الدائرة المستخدمة و من يعرف اللغة الالمانية ياليت يترجم لنا ماذا يقول لعل و عسي نستفيد منه !!

فارجو منك ان لاتضيع اموالك وراء سراب و اذا اردت ان تصنع مثل هذة الدائرة ذات ال 100 دولار فسوف تستطيع بإذن الله بمبلغ لا يتجاوز ال 25 دولار علي اعلي تقدير و بالرغم من ذلك فهي ايضا دائرة لن تستطيع ان تنتج اكثر من 4 إلي 5 لتر من الغاز عاي احسن الفروض.

اسف و لكن لا تعتبر هذة المشاركة محاولة لاحباطك و لكن نصيحة لوجة الله تعالي

و الله الموفق

و السلام عليكم

اخيكم

خالد[/quote]


شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم على توضيحك

وهذا فعلا مايسعد ان نجد مثل هذا التجاوب

الرابط للفلم الالمانى هنا
http://de.yoك+utube.com/user/cleanworldenergies

وبعد الاستعانه بمترجم لم اجد شء يفيدنا 

و احتفظ لنفسة بالسر الخاص بانتاج الوقود بهذا الحجم والكمية وانه لن يطلع احد عليه

ولكن بعض القراء سالوه لماذا جعلت الماء يغلى ولم يرد

هذا لسبب بسيط انه استخدم فولتاج عالى لتيار مستمر من خلال ترنس او كويل تحويل

وهذ السر فى صوت الذبذبة الموجود فى احد افلامه وببخار الماء المنصاعد مع الوقود

فقد قال في نهاية كلامه انه هكذا يجب ان يكون انتاج وقود الماء 



والفكرة ليست فى عدد الالواح او حتى نوع خلية التحليل سواء خلية جوى او استانلى ماير


وهو يبيع فقط الخلية اللتى تراها من البلاستك الشفاف وبها 5 الواح من المعدن

وقد احتفظ لنفسه بالسر الذى يؤدى لتلك

واستانلى ماير كتب البعض انه كان يستخدم فولتاج عالى ويتحكم فى كمية الغاز بالمللى امبير

وهذا مطابق لكلام دانيال الفلبيني 
عندما ذكر انه استخدم كهرباء البطارية ليحولها الى تيار متردد ثم الى تيار مستمر مرة اخرى فولت عالى وامبير قليل

بالمناسبة دائرة الرنين اللتى تباع على الانترنت هى دائرة رنين لمكبرات الصوت


----------



## الداخلية (5 يناير 2009)

khaledkamal21 قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> 
> 
> هل انت من مصر ام من قطر شقيق ؟
> ...


 
انا من سلطنة عمان !!!!

الجهاز الابيض مجرد جهاز يساعدك انك توصل للاختراع بنفسك وفالحقيقة هو يعطي نتيجة بسيطة جدا حتى انها ماتذكر !!!
اخذت الجهاز لانه فيه عدت افكار اريد استخدمها والجهاز مجرد مساعد فقط :2:


----------



## الداخلية (5 يناير 2009)

المشكلة تكمن في القطع الاكترونية !!!

القطع كلها موجودة ولاكن بعض القطع لما اجدها بسبب الاختلاف فالرقم !!!!


----------



## alsane (6 يناير 2009)

الجهاز في الرابط الثايي يعمل على 220V ويحلل 200L/h ماء الى غازH2+O2 هذا يعني حوالي 9 متر مكعب من غاز الهيدروجن يتم انتاجه بالدقيقه الواحده


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يناير 2009)

alsane قال:


> الجهاز في الرابط الثايي يعمل على 220V ويحلل 200L/h ماء الى غازH2+O2 هذا يعني حوالي 9 متر مكعب من غاز الهيدروجن يتم انتاجه بالدقيقه الواحده



مواصفات الجهاز من البائع هنا
This machines produces 1000 L of combustible gas from only one L of water,
low pressure operation, safe, prduces on demand, easy and fast recovery, no tanks, no hire tanks, simply turn on and make your own gas from water, Full enviroinmental safe, no oxygen from air, wasted is only water vapour, no pollution at all.
No require professional skills to operate. You may weld, melt, hot polish, seal, cook, heat, temper, metalize, where heat is needed you are ready to start.
We produce 6 standard models
200 l/h up to 6000 l/h
Call us, we are ready to help
Exported units, 850, to Spain, Brazil, Chile, South africa, Belgium. Your Inquiry makes us happy, do request further information.​Light automotive uses are available


----------



## saqr2006 (7 يناير 2009)

alsane قال:


> الجهاز في الرابط الثايي يعمل على 220v ويحلل 200l/h ماء الى غازh2+o2 هذا يعني حوالي 9 متر مكعب من غاز الهيدروجن يتم انتاجه بالدقيقه الواحده



9 متر مكعب بالدقيقة!!

اذا المفروض أن الجهاز ينتج 9000 لتر بالدقيقة:16:

الذي أعرفه أن 1 ليتر = 0.001 مترمكعب


----------



## alsane (7 يناير 2009)

I said before 9L/min of H2 produced that was guessing.
this actual calculating :  
from the the company they said the machine can analyze
up to 200l/h water .
that mean 3.3 l/min water can be consume 
from the equation 
1------------H2O>>>>>>>0.5O2+H2
If we assume the temperature 20C
the water density 1000kg/M3 and H2 density 0.0898kg/m3 at 20C
3.3/18=0.1833Kmol H20 Consume
and this will be same >0.1833kmol H2 produced
0.1833*2.02=0.37kg of H2 produced 
0.37/0.0898=4.21 M3 of H2 produce 
this amount produced at 1 atmosphere 
result 
4.21m3/min of H2wil be produced

see link below -brown gas -
http://www.brownsgas.com/hho_gas.html


----------



## alsane (11 يناير 2009)

*how to calculate H2 volume*

*Calculate the volume of hydrogen produced at 
ambient pressure in cubic meters :*

 The chemical equation for electrolysis is
*energy (electricity) + 2 H2O -> O2 + 2 H2

*​ Faraday's First Law

(hydrogen volume .........>> V theoretical = (R I T t) / (F p z
where
R=8.314 Joule/mol Kelvin
I = current in amps(couloms/s)
T =is the temperature in Kelvins (273 + Celsius temperature 
 t = time in seconds
F = Faraday's constant = 96485 Coulombs per mol
p = ambient pressure = about 1 x 105 pascals (one pascal = 1 Joule/meter3
z = number of "excess" electrons = 2 (for hydrogen, H2 
calculate the efficiency by comparing the volume produced to the theoretical maximum volume: m Efficiency (in %) = 100 x Vproduced / Vtheoretical  

for example if we use 10 ampere at 20 C room temperature at pressure atmosphere the volume H2 produced after 60s will be 
8.314*10*(273*20)*60(/(2*96485*1 x 105 )=
=0.0757 liter of H2 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday%27s_laws_of_electrolysis


----------



## almalem (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد المساعدة للتواصل وشراء هذا الحهاز


----------

